# Rolltorsteuerung mit Easy "Hilfe"



## Holiday (6 Februar 2008)

Moin Leute, 
bin neu, tolles forum, lese immer wieder gerne mit !  

Ich brauche eure Hilfe und zwar möchte ich gerne eine Rolltorsteuerung mit der Easy programmieren - kann mir jemand eine Variante zur Verfügung stellen ?
Die Schaltung ist für mich ganz privat, möchte weder damit Geld verdienen noch bei mir privat die steuerung installieren ! Betrachte es als schulische Maßnahme.
Also kann mir jemand eine Easy Steuerung , Rolltorsteurung mit Ampelanlage ... zur Verfügung stellen ?

Gerne auch per PN anschreiben ! 

Holiday


----------



## Steve81 (6 Februar 2008)

Hallo, irgendwie werde ich aus deiner Anfrage nicht schlau! (Vielleicht liegts auch an mir)

Was suchst du eigentlich?

Eine Aufgabe? Eine Lösung? Eine Easy Steuerung? Ein Rolltor?


----------



## Holiday (6 Februar 2008)

okay  

zum Beispiel die Musteraufgabe von KlöcknerMoeller ftp://ftp.moeller.net/EASY/DOCUMENTATION/t025d.pdf (Rolltorsteuerung)

ciao
holiday


----------



## Steve81 (6 Februar 2008)

Ich weiß leider immer noch nicht genau was du willst! Eine ähnliche Aufgabe oder eine Lösung für diese Aufgabe???


----------



## vierlagig (6 Februar 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Ich weiß leider immer noch nicht genau was du willst! Eine ähnliche Aufgabe oder eine Lösung für diese Aufgabe???



haben das grad im chat geklärt, er wollte eine lösung für die übung um zu wissen ob es sich lohnt, daran zu arbeiten  ...naja, nich ganz so, jedenfalls macht er es jetzt selberst und fragt wenn er nicht weiterkommt ... hatte allerdings erst mit nominierung drohen müßen


----------



## Steve81 (6 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hatte allerdings erst mit nominierung drohen müßen


 
Oh, dann bin ich dir leider schon zuvor gekommen! nominierung


----------

